# Zenith HD Plasma Faint Squiggly Lines



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

So two years ago I bought a Zenith 50 inch HD Plasma that seemed like a steal at the time. To this day it has great reviews, all LG Parts, (normally) fantastic picture. Sleek appearance. $700! No complaints, right?

Until recently that is. I have begun to notice that at times there are these three faint squiggly lines that appear across the screen sort of near the top. Often times they are not visible at all, many times they are only faintly visible, but sometimes they are distractingly obvious.

So to cut to the chase, is there anything I can do about this? Or do I simply live with it or have to get a new TV???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Check the ribbon cables going into the panel where you see the lines/noise. I've repaired numerous LG sets for poorly seated ribbon cables. A trick for cleaning them if they have a film over the pins is to use a pencil eraser and gently rub them. Be VERY CAREFUL not to rip, tear or pull them apart. If you ruin the cable, you ruined the panel and the set is worthless.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

THanks! I'll try that.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Also, provide me the model number and I'll check service notes to see if there are any known issues with any components.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

OK, I'll get back to you on that. Thanks again man.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

The ribbon cables appear to be inside the set, and I don't feel confident enough to mess with that! 

However, the model # is Z50PJ240UB

Any further help you can provide would be deeply appreciated!


----------

